# Alias on eth0 gone missing after dhcp renew

## CoolBeer

Hello,

I've hit a major snag in my setup. My servers network is configured like this:

```

dns_domain_lo="cool.lan"

dns_servers_eth0="127.0.0.1"

dhcp_eth0=( "nodns" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" "192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth1=( "172.16.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

```

The interesting part is config_eth0, when I start net.eth0 it gets an ip from my router then sets up the static alias correctly. The problem comes 24 hours later, when renewing the lease the static alias goes missing, restarting eth0 fixes it again.

For workarounds I could up the lease time on my router, use static ip, virtualbox the program using the alias or set up a cron job every 24 hours restarting eth0. None of these are in my book a solution, they just pad the problem area.

I have been toying with the idea of running dhcp on both the actual interface and the alias, but I'm really getting to the point where I don't think that is possible, it would involve changing the mac and hostname for the aliased link so the router don't freak out and assign me the same ip. I'm kinda out of ideas at this point, any help would be appreciated.

For those wondering about my network setup, I have a router between the ADSL modem and my landlords network(192.168.1 based), my server is set up as a DMZ in the router, so I don't have to deal with forwarding ports and stuff, I'm behind my server again on a 172.16.0 network.

The dns_domain_lo is for my internal network, every new machine on my network gets a <hostname>.cool.lan address, gotta love dnsmasq! Therefore I also don't use the dns_servers provided by my router, as dnsmasq is set up to use googles servers(yesyes, I know they might be profiling me, but their servers are so much faster than my isps).

Hopefully this didn't turn out to confusing

-

Kolbjørn

----------

